# Sotw



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

second week in a row with no sig comp********are we done with those or what??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta agree Im missing my SOTW competitions, I won the ToeZup contest but Ive yet to win a SOTW competition,

You know what lets do one up if MJB wants to take it over he is welcome to do so if not I'll put up the poll and the points**

What do you think it should be and open week?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Like I said in the other thread I've been busy** If you guys want you can run this one and then next week I'll continue it**


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No worries my man, you got a life to deal with to, Im on days off so I got nothing to do**


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright cool


----------

